# how do i take a big picture



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

you know like of my entire computer screen and post it?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

http://computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=15965    scroll down and you'll see what i mean


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

push the print screen button, prt scr/sysrq


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

what do u mean like right click


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

i didnt say that


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

lol well what did u say
like what do i do?


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

press the print screen button, open paint and paste.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

lol sorry for this again but where is the print screen buton


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

somewhere on your keyboard, usually on the upper right hand side.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

yay i found the print screen button thanx but like now it wont let me paste or how do i do it like on the forums


----------



## I2EN3GADE (Jun 29, 2005)

u gotta upload it to an image sharing site now. then get the link. then use HTML. sounds fun huh?


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 29, 2005)

Press 'print screen', open up paint, on the menu at the top of the window click on 'edit', click 'paste', and the image will be shown in paint. You can save it, convert it, edit it, whatever.

Edit:
If you need to convert it to jpg, gif, png, or whatever, you can look up just about any image viewer software, and it should be able to convert images for you. I personally use Faststone, but I've not used anything else, so I don't know if that's really the best for the job.


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

open up the PAINT program and paste it in there and then save it and then upload it here.


----------



## I2EN3GADE (Jun 29, 2005)

you ppl are sloooowwwww......


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

umm which site should i use


----------



## kof2000 (Jun 29, 2005)

bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> umm which site should i use



you want me to take you to see a doctor this weekend?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

lol sorry ive decide to use putfile but the image isnt in the right formt anyone got any help


----------



## lynx6200 (Jun 29, 2005)

use an image editor, ms paint i think can do that, and it comes with windows.  You can also just paste it into MS word.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 29, 2005)

depending if you have F-Lock on your keyboard, you might have to press CTRL+Print Screen, then press CTRL+V in paint, save it as a JPEG, then get an account an www.photobucket.com, import the pic, then post the link in the forum, then we will see it.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 29, 2005)

if i go n prpertie on MS paint its 124 by 768 but on the dang website its onlu like 200 pixels  http://photobucket.com/albums/b101/pimpshibby69er/?action=view&current=mypcpic.bmp


----------



## r53s (Jun 29, 2005)

Ok, when you have the screen that you want, you press the print key or alt+print, and this copies the screen to the clipboard (you don't see anything happening, but it is copied).
Then you go start/all programs/accesories/paint...
When paint opens, you click the edit tab and click paste (If it is pasted, you know it was copied well, if not try again, now with alt+print) .
Then you save this image as JPEG, and that's all...


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 29, 2005)

once its saved, send me the file and i will host it for you.......


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

oo the gay webist that im using onlt allows images 20z anyone got aby other websites


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

oo oops i meant to sat 250 kylabites


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

imageshack only allows 1o24 kilabytes and my picture in 2340 anyone got any good sites?


----------



## Geoff (Jun 30, 2005)

save it as a JPEG, not what it sets as default, this will get the size down alot.


----------



## flame1117 (Jun 30, 2005)

bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> imageshack only allows 1o24 kilabytes and my picture in 2340 anyone got any good sites?


Send the file to thehouseofmegaman@yahoo.com, and I will host it for you on my server.


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Give us a break*



			
				bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> imageshack only allows 1o24 kilabytes and my picture in 2340 anyone got any good sites?


All the answers are in,but you have to learn how to copy and paste,use a graphics progy and many simple things.Get Irfanview
irfan@linux.tuwien.ac.at

Remember this,print screen is more that i step.
First you click Prt Scr,then you open Irfanview,then select Edit,paste as new image,The upload it to photobucket
Heres mine.  
http://photobucket.com
[IMG]http:/...223/grumpygramp/MyDesktop.jpg[/IMG]
Easy  ;)


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

http://img219.echo.cx/my.php?image=jpeg0om.jpg            now how do i post it without havin t o make you guys having to klick on yhe link


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

also the jpeg coversion took away alot of the quality is this normal?


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah unless you use photoshop that makes it all nice


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> http://img219.echo.cx/my.php?image=jpeg0om.jpg            now how do i post it without havin t o make you guys having to klick on yhe link


You just won't listen.Use Photobucket.
Like i did.
And post the link.the last choice,
Like i did
Don't post this website,post your desktop like i did.
Why are you ignoreing me young man ?
Is mommy still tying your shoes ?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

ya well u have to be a paid member to get images bigger then 1000 kylabytes thats why i dont use  photobucket and also lol i got photoshop CS but don,t know how to use it lol anyone wanna help me with tha ooo and sooo far u guys have been an AMAZING help and thanx for no flaming.    oo and bluto ur post dosent tell me how not to have to click on the link


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> http://img219.echo.cx/my.php?image=jpeg0om.jpg            now how do i post it without havin t o make you guys having to klick on yhe link


are you saying to put the image actually into the post with no visible link?  or do you want me to stare at the link until it opens? lol   that would be fun if that worked.  touchless internet, now there's an idea


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'm not a paid member*



			
				bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> ya well u have to be a paid member to get images bigger then 1000 kylabytes thats why i dont use  photobucket and also lol i got photoshop CS but don,t know how to use it lol anyone wanna help me with tha ooo and sooo far u guys have been an AMAZING help and thanx for no flaming.    oo and bluto ur post dosent tell me how not to have to click on the link


Did you see my desktop ? Get it yet.Put it in photobucket and size doesn't matter,it's just a hyperlink to your album there.
Thats how not to.When you view it the pic will be included and take no space.
Stop and listen for a while,ok


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

omg bluto look read under the sign thing!!!!   http://photobucket.com/albums/b101/pimpshibby69er/?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

http://computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=15965 see look no links need to be clicked they just pop up on the page


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

ahhhh, you have to make an html link to it like....






but it looks like this IMG]http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a163/tblehr/Guns/DSC01209.jpg[/IMG

but with brackets [] at the beginning and end.....the gun has nothing to do with anything byt the way


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Grow up*


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*The end is missing  [/b]

[IMG]http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/grumpygramp/5.jpg[
Thats why you can't see it.
Get it yet ?
Kid.*


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

are you angry blunto?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

*your just mad*



			
				bluto2 said:
			
		

> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y223/grumpygramp/5.jpg[
> Thats why you can't see it.
> Get it yet ?
> Kid.[/QUOTE]
> your just mad cuz i proved u wrong that photobucket dosent allow images over 1mb unless ur a paid customer


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

ok let me try lol


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*blunto ? Hvae another drink*



			
				MasterGooby said:
			
		

> are you angry blunto?


Who's that .bluto is just trying to answer a ? 

The Start menu folder or Explore option for Favorites does not create custom icons the ones it does cant be either.
This is a desktop icon situation and i'm happy.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

aghhh it didnt work



let me try this


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

you got it homie


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Thats how*



			
				bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> you know like of my entire computer screen and post it?


I answered your ? didn't I ?
You saw my "entire computer screen " didn't you ?
So get lost punk.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    everyone single one of you guys thax for all of ur hel even  bluto except i dont think he likes me but thank you soooo much guys


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 30, 2005)

bluto2 said:
			
		

> I answered your ? didn't I ?
> You saw my "entire computer screen " didn't you ?
> So get lost punk.


Hey, be nice. He finally got how to anyway, so I don't get the placement of this post.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

thank u so much guys and blunto im not mad at you i just didnt understand your mrthods lol    ooo and the


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Compared to what ?*



			
				bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> also the jpeg coversion took away alot of the quality is this normal?


That wasn't you ? was it ?
How did you come to this conclussion ?
I still don't see your pics.


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

ahaaaa u want proof? ooo lol the image on imageshack was shown at only 800 kylabytes makin it look all blurry and jiterry but then i figured out if u clicked on it it would enlarge


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

hre u go PROOF!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## bluto2 (Jun 30, 2005)

*Ok*

But everyone recommended Photobucket.Mine dont blink do they ?


----------



## MasterGooby (Jun 30, 2005)

i use photobucket too and i dont have any problems with it


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

then why dosent it work for me look this is what it says for me look under the sign in thing.. lol i love printing my screen now...


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

do u guys see this message too?


----------



## alanuofm (Jun 30, 2005)

how did this turn into 6 page thread?


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

i dunno looks like people here really care about their fellow mmbers


----------



## NeuromancerWGDD'U (Jun 30, 2005)

bOOgi mAn said:
			
		

> i dunno looks like people here really care about their fellow mmbers


That, or people need to learn how to use the "edit" button to add to a pre-existing post .


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jun 30, 2005)

ya umm does anyone gota nyo info on why photobucket isnt workin


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 30, 2005)

just use imageshack, its free, you dont have to sign up for anything, and you got it working!


----------



## bOOgi mAn (Jul 1, 2005)

thanx ya thats wht im usin...imageshack is WAY easier but everyone seems to be using photobucket so it must be better well too bad it aint workin for me


----------

